# My little Aluminum Micro



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello from Colorado. I grew up in s. Florida fishing Biscayne Bay, the Keys, and Flamingo. When work brought me to colorado, there was a big gap in my fishing life until I discovered flyfishing for Carp. I soon realized that these great sportfish were allot like bones and reds so I decided I needed a small skiff to chase these fish on the reservoirs and lakes up here. After searching for a while, I found an 84 Alumacraft wide John. I started by redoing the transom and then I added a poling platform that me and a friend built out of 3/4 aluminum tubing. Later I added the front platform along with two rod holders that will accomidate 9' fly rods. The pushpole is a simple stair rail with a coating of 50% resin 50% acetone mix. I plan on updating to a mangrove push pole soon. Enjoy the photos!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great first post! Welcome to the site. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Nice to see you exporting our Florida technology ;D Boat looks good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Work  Gets 'Ya to the fish and Back home again ...That's a good thing ...

Welcome and Keep up the good Work ...


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard! So how many questions does that polling platform get in a mountain state? Looks good Wow carp! Have not fished them in years, they are a blast on light tackle and fly gear. Really tear it up.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome aboard, and great post. look forward to more stories and pics.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, He looks like he's got alittle SoFo in his sole...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Another Carp Guy! Woo Hoo!!! Us northern boys gotta stick together! Good looking Jon Boat too!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What constitutes a carp fly in snow country?
The carp in Palm Coast are plant eaters and they
eat the berries and flowers that fall or plants that
grow in the water. I have a "thingy" which is basically
a piece of foam superglued to a hook to match
the general shape of whats floating in the water.
Not very effective.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Egg patterns work well.... anything darkish, brown, orange, black. Other than that, they are surface feeders most the time.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> Egg patterns work well.... anything darkish, brown, orange, black.  Other than that, they are surface feeders most the time.


Stick so I bet you have caught one or two carp on brown or orange split tails. Have used the same color clousers. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Stalking carp on the fly! [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]nice!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

great little boat - I love all the homemade mods. And stalking the flats for carp? Whoda thunk it?!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> > Egg patterns work well.... anything darkish, brown, orange, black.  Other than that, they are surface feeders most the time.
> 
> 
> Stick so I bet you have caught one or two carp on brown or orange split tails. Have used the same color clousers. LOL


Yes I have... you have to be kinda subtle in your presentation. I'll use like a black or brown Woolly Bugger and just twitch it back in front of them if they really aren't eating anything dry I throw.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Congratulations...I like you. Welcome to the forum


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

golden bonefish, gotta love it. 

I spent a lot hours in S Fl tooling around in an Alumacraft too. Aside from a little noise and getting hot in the boiling sun, thats probably the best beater boat for blazing new trails in shallow water there is.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I love the boat, it gets the job done and gets in real shallow too. I wish I had a camera for some of the expressions I get when I get up on that platform here in Colorado! 

For you guys wondering about fly patterns, most of the fish here are Common Carp which are different to the Grass Carp found down in SOFLO. I use allot of bugger type patterns and some bonefish flies I have adapted to work up here. My best pattern is what I call Andrew's Carp Slider and it kills them up here. This fly has enough material that it lands silent, but sinks fast enough to get in the strike zone quickly. 

Here is a link to the pattern. http://forums.rockymtnfly.com/index.php?showtopic=1243

If anyone is interested in more information on technique IM me and I will send you some links to some articles I wrote.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a 15ft flatbottom jonboat from the dealer and make a project boat out of it!

looking good!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very impressive skiff, which probably turns a lot of heads up there!!!

I stalk the carp too here in Northern Virginia, at my large local reservoir that has a 10 hp motor limit.


----------

